# can hear water running in walls



## amicably (May 17, 2011)

I just installed tile in the upstairs bathroom and backsplash in the kitchen.

2 weeks later I can hear the water from the upstairs toilet running through the walls in the kitchen downstairs.

I had to remove the toilet to install the tile. I can't determine is there is a leak because I re-installed the toilet wrong or if there is just a leak in general.

I only hear the water in the walls when the toilet is flushed.

It sounds like a waterfall in my kitchen. any help or where I should begin to look will help. 

I was thinking of removing the toilet and re-installing it again.


----------



## Lightfoot (Jan 16, 2011)

Is the wall where the drain pipe is? Because i can hear water running through the plastic drainpipe in my wall also. If it were cast iron i kinda doubt i would hear it, but plastic pipes tend to not be so soundproof.


----------



## amicably (May 17, 2011)

I am not sure if it's near the drain pipe. I just know that I couldn't hear it before but now I can. I am thinking I might have installed the wax ring improperly when I put the toilet back, but I am not sure if that would lead to being able to hear the water running in the walls.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Did you use a new wax ring seal? You can't re-use the old one.

Don't flush that toilet any more until you get to bottom of this, if the toilet seal is leaking you are flooding the wall cavities with every flush.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

What does the ceiling under the toilet look like? Sagging? Water stained?
Is the floor wet at the bottom of the wall?
Did you tile the bathroom floor? If so you might need a taller bowl wax.


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

In order to find out if you have a drain leak problem or a water in problem you need to take a BIG bucket of water and pour it down the drain, if you hear the problem then it is in the drain, if not then it is the water going into the tank problem. Sometimes it helps if you can get someone to pour the water in while you are downstairs listening. If your wax seal is not installed correctly or is the wrong one they you will have a mess under your toilet and in your walls. Hope that helps.


----------

